# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  AHC

## Ming

Bueno, este hilo es para quejarme especialmente a este moderador que...


...digo, que... ¡felicidades Ariel!  :302: 

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*
.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Me sumo, felicidades Ariel!!

----------


## Pulgas

¡Como sigas así, m ealcanzas!
Felicidades, majete.

----------


## Iban

Ehte... ché, víiihte? Sos un boluuudo... Cumplíhte aaaaños y no dihíhte nAaada? Andáte acá que oh felisíiite...

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡¡¡Ariel,muchas felicidades!!!

Habrá barbacoa en tu casa para celebrarlo ¿no? , Gracias por pagarnos el billete de avión a todos los foreros del otro lado del charco. Un detalle!!! :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/10-22/11 Escorpio
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Iban

> ¡¡¡¡Ariel,muchas felicidades!!!
> 
> Habrá barbacoa en tu casa para celebrarlo ¿no? , Gracias por pagarnos el billete de avión a todos los foreros del otro lado del charco. Un detalle!!!


Mientras no se le invite a Jeff, habrá carne para todos.

----------


## Ritxi

Felicidades ARIEL!!!

Nos debes una parrillada a cada uno de nosotros, lógicamente el viaje a Argentina en 1&#170; clase incluido!!

----------


## alvarovilla

Felicidades!!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡FELICIDADES CAMARADA!!!  :001 302:

----------


## KIKO M

felicidades fiera!

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades moderadas,...xD

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades desde el otro lado del charco!

----------


## pujoman

yo tambien me uno a la felicitacion!!!!

FELICIDADES ARIEL!!!!!!!!!

que disfrutes del dia de hoy!

----------


## AHC

GRACIAS A TODOS Por las palabras.....lo estoy pasando de primera en casa...Que asadito va a salir !!!!!!!.... :Wink1: 

MUCHAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE A TODOS.

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Jimmy MX

faltaba yo!     Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Juantan

Feeeeeliciiiidadesssss!!!!

Ummmmmm asadito ehhhhhh??

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades argento, y mil gracias grosso.

----------


## AHC

> Feeeeeliciiiidadesssss!!!!
> 
> Ummmmmm asadito ehhhhhh??


 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Juantan

Ya decía yo por que los argentinos son muy famosos por sus "asaditos"!!!!!!
Claro y por que sus restaurantes tan caros!! jejejejeje.
Pues que lo hayas disfrutado!
Un saludo!

----------


## S. Alexander

AHC... qué envidia... de cumple y yo estudiando... de comilona y yo con leche y galletas...  :O10: 

Que lo disfrutes, feliz cumple  :001 302:

----------

